# If you were setting up a dedicated wild boar rifle, what wou



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

If you were setting up a dedicated wild boar rifle, what would it be? How would you set it up? I have three rifles for deer hunting. I could use them, but two of them I'd have to go with heavier bullets and re sight in every time I went back and forth. I want to get away from that. The one rifle I could use for deer and wild boar is my Marlin 336 35 Rem. I'm going to put a Nikon 2-7x32mm Prostaff Shotgun Scope on it. I shoot Remington's 200 Core Lokt in it. It works great on deer! With that said, I'd like to set up a rifle specifically for wild boar hunting and maybe even use it for black bear hunting once in a while too.

We're getting quite a few established wild boar herds in Southern Central New York. They escaped from wildlife preserves in the area. Their starting to get out of control. The DEC and local farmers are on a big push to have people hunt as many of them as possible. There is no season or bag limits on them. We'll hunt them in the warmer months.

I want a quick handling rifle or carbine. I like the 35 Whelen. Remington doesn't chamber their 7600's in 35 Whelen anymore. I'd have to find a used one, or hope that Grice has Remington do another limited run on them soon. I like the look and feel of Remington's new 750 auto, however I don't know if I'm sold on the reliability of them. I've heard some good and a lot of bad about the 7400's. I like the Browning BAR's but they don't make them in 35 Whelen. A BAR in 358 Win. would be nice, that's not available either.

If I could I'd like to set up a Remington 7600 35 Whelen. I'd go with a 2-7x32mm or even a 3-9x32mm Nikon or Leupold scope. I might have to go with a 30-06 instead. I think a 30-06 would work very well too.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I shoot a 45-70 in marlin 1895! When it hits it sounds like a softball hitting a brick wall! 8)


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

I've killed hogs with 22-250, .308, 12 gauge, and my fav...the 30.06. Any caliber you use for deer will be plenty for hogs.


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

50. cal sniper :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have killed them with .22's, .44Mags, .45 ACP's, .357 Mags, 30-30's, .270's, buckshot, slugs and knives. The choice of caliber is negligible. Where you put the heat is the most important part.


----------



## FL_Bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

The new 454 Bushmaster is very fun and effective. I also like the carbine, Legend Puma 92 in 454 Cascull.
My current hog gun is Winchester 94 .30/30


----------



## Albert A Rasch (Mar 6, 2008)

Fellows,

If you were to ask me, what I would consider to be the perfect wild boar hunting gun, I would have to answer as follows. It would be a double rifle chambered in 500NE, and would put four shots in six inches at 100yards, two from each barrel. Its balance would be like that of a fine shotgun and its finish, in deference to the places I hunt, would be as plain as possible, oiled wood and brushed steel. The sights would be a flip front sight with a square blade and a pop-up round white bead, and on the rear, an adjustable square notched sight. If I could, I would try to have some kind of peep sight that could be put on and taken off, or flipped with ease, for more deliberate shots. My ammunition would have to be handloaded 550gr WFNGC hardcast bullets at 1700-1900fps at the muzzle, basically the equivalent of the old Sharps 50-140 or the 500 Black Powder Express. Of course the rifle would have been regulated for that. Cost about 10,000 bucks.

I can always dream can't I?

Regards,
Albert A Rasch
Boar Hunting Calibers
The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

If you have a Marlin in 35 Rem. then you already have a great hog gun. Since you mentioned a Rem 7600, I have one in 308 and it is a great handling and accurate rifle. If you shoot pump shotguns then you are already familiar with the action. You can't go wrong with a Rem 7600.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have to agree, if you have a 336 in 35 Rem, use it for deer and hogs, use the same ammo, don't change the scope back and forth. That said, depending on how far I would be shooting, a BLR in 358 fills the bill for boar, deer and bear. I shoot short distances so I like a red dot for fast aquisition. I also love my short barreled mauser in 358. Those 200 gr core lockts work fine, or you can bullets with a little more finesse, like 225 gr game kings.


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

This is my ultimate hog gun. Fun to shoot,accurate 200 yds. really packs a whallop. desc. in show off your gun.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Just exactly what kind of hogs are you shooting?


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

There have been 600lbers taken there, my group has seen monsters lurking in brush.
I`ve rifles & pistols that`d do just fine. 
Really good excuse to get a cool gun


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Now that I think about it, my Encore should do just fine. 338-06 JDJ. 2-7 Nikon. Built for Elk and Moose. Its nickname is "Enough" and I believe it is. Not exactly a quick draw.


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

post some pictures !


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Wish I could. I'm using the computer at work. I can't even look at most of the pictures other's post. It's a stainless encore with an SSK custom barrel, 15" fluted, ported, 3 stainless (or at least satin) base and rings, same for the scope. Bought the whole thing on a consignment in a little gun shop in North Carolina. Caliber 338-06 JDJ. There is information on it available on the net. I figured to use it on coyotes, too. :lol: Maybe squirrels. Seriously, it is a handfull, but when it goes pop, it's sooooo cool.


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

WhenI was into hunting them with guns....my choice was .308 or 30.06


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Luvthemhogs---if that picture above is a .223-I think you meant to type DOLLOP, instead of wallop!

If it is another caliber (meaning MUCH larger than a pea-shooter .223) then forgive me..

Which is it? I have heard there are Beowulfs in .50 caliber on that platform. Now THAT would be impressive!


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

It`s Bushmasters new 450 cal. shoots a 250 grain hollowpoint. Quite accurate to 200 yd. 
Not quite the .223 !!


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

You know after I posted that, I came across another post from you where you indicated that it was a 450! Awe-FREAKIN-some! I bet that thing does put a hurtin' on 'em!


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

I`ve had alot of fun with it. Out in Uvalde country few weeks ago. Hogs were not cooperating. I did score a respectable Audad from about 180 yd. It simply collapsed.


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

This is my DPMS Panther LR-308 with a Nikon 3x9 with bdc reticles!









it really works too


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful rifle, nice hogs. I really like those pibalds !
Tell me more, where were you hunting, when. I`m always looking. 
S.E. Mn. Where ? 
I`m North---Ray, 15 miles so. of Canadian border.


----------



## malachhamovess (Oct 8, 2009)

a genuine US gov issued M1; my pop "liberated" it while returning from Korea in '51. In '62 he had it totally stripped, reworked, and a 3x scope was mounted

it gets 2 - 3 hrs of cleaning and maint every yr

it's brought down 11 buck deer, 1 threatening bear; 4 predatory wolves; and can certainly slow or stop a 400 lb boar at 150 yd.

it's also served my family well at the range, and has proven a valuable teaching tool for my 2 sons and a daughter.


----------



## bobczyk (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm no expert as I have only been hog-hunting twice but did manage to kill a 150 lb boar. I used 8x57 yugo 48 (mitchell mauser), It sure knocked the pig poop out of him.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

Rossi Puma stainless steel with 16 inch barrel and large loop lever, shooting hornady lever elvoution. a friend of mine has a new remington 750 in 35 wheelen and loves it. he has had no problems with it so far.


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

Would a .243 at 100yds do the job?


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Would it Yes with correct placement. Not choice for that tho.


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## TheTexasFarmBoy (Jan 17, 2010)

luvthemhogs has it right i think, you cant beat an AR style rifle for hogs, i cant afford one so im modifying a yuko sks, my theory is for hunting hogs with guns is a clip full of shells lol


----------



## tammons (Aug 29, 2010)

I personally want something that will stop a hog in its tracks as I hunt in the deep woods
and swamps a lot.

I would say the best all around I have used is 338, IE 338 fed, or 338 RCM on a short action or 338-06 on a long action.
A 338 210 gr tipped TSX bullet at about 2400-2600 FPS or more devistates game.

With a 338-06 with a 24" barrel, you can get 2500 fps out of 250 gamekings over RL17.
Another real whacker.

You can get AR10s in 338 fed and I know Marty, the 458 socom designer, has built a few 
338 RCMs AR10s.

I prefer bolt action savages myself as I just prefer bolt action rifles, and they are easy to swap barrels on.
You can basically shoot from 223 to 458 winmag with one long action rifle.

Midwayusa sells Savage barrels in all sorts of calibers, but the A+B barrels cost about $140, and they usually keep in stock 338 fed and 338-06 and 35 wheelen.

My basic hog bolt actions are usually lightweight 20" barrel jobs with either a 1-4X or 2-7X scope.

If you like automatics and don't mind spending some $ I would get a Browning BAR in 338 winmag and download it a little bit
to take the edge off the recoil. A really nice rifle and realistically not much more than an Ar10, + when you are ready to go to AK and bear hunt it would be perfect.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I would have to go with a 300 wsm built by GAP with NV capabilaty,NXS glass and also silenced as it would be fun to sit at about 400 and pop the hogs and watch them wonder what happened to there buddy. Or some tannerite and a big pile of corn.


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

I have hunted hogs in the Florida swamps and palmettos for the past 17 years. I have killed them with bows, shotguns and rifles. The best gun in my opinion is the .30 06 . You can stop any hog in the woods with a 180 grain bullet. A good light .30 06 is fine to carry around in the thicker brush, and can also serve you well in pastures for longer shots. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

only2youe said:


> Many catechismed that the TK Society would be way too top top of a bastarder, abrasive action to amuse architecture. ?But auctions belies that, continuing to advertise able-bodied with anytimey absolution. ?For 2010 MBT Sport, it assumes Supra yields on a some new accesses. ?Here a look-see appearances a active dejected that appearance not just one emphasis deassurance MBT Kimondo, but two - antic absurd covering and a tonal birthmark. ?The attending is set off with a adhesive blooming midsole and atramentous appliques, nice adulation to the bathed high. ?Deboundly applicable the feel of the division MBT Karani, apprehend these to bead ancient next Spring. ?via MashKulture.


 :spam:


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2010)

Any rifle that is effective on deer will make a good hog rifle. The closest thing i have to a dedicated boar rifle is my old CVA .50 cal. StagHorn muzzleloader: That cheap gun has killed about 200 wild hogs. My .223 guns have also accounted for large numbers of wild hogs. i use the US military M193 ball round. The bullet penetrates about 5-7", yaws 90 degrees and fragments when fired a ranges up to about 150 yards.

With hogs shot placement is everything: Botch the shot and the animal suffers. i watched a big sow run off after being gutshot with a .300 Win Mag using a 180 grain bullet. The sow went for about 1/4 mile after being shot and holed up in a plum thicket. We chased the hog out of the thicket and the guy gutshot her again. That sow went another 200 yards before dying. One of the places that i hunt is limited to shotguns and small shot or rimfire rifles during small game season. i've killed a couple big hogs with a .22 LR and a lot of hogs with a .22 WMR while hunting at that place.

Become familiar with hog anatomy: They are not built like deer. If you shoot a hog behind the shoulder there is a good chance you have just made a gutshot. i sometimes shoot a broadside hog in the ear: However, it is my opinion that they do not properly bleed out when shot there unless they are quickly stuck with a knife. The vast majority of my hogs are shot low just behind the front leg. This takes out the heart and the hog bleeds out well.

Hog anatomy:

http://www.texasboars.com/anatomy.html

Good luck with your hog hunting.


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 2, 2011)

We use ar15s and have been piling them up with 55gr hornady vmax its all where you put it. Killed 11 night before last


----------



## swamprat45 (Mar 16, 2015)

I shoot a bull barrel single shot 223 with a 6x24 scope and remington core lock on deer and hogs. 1 shot 1 kill nothing walks away. :sniper:


----------

